
Playing the Game of Infinite Leverage - pliny
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/newsletters/2019-11-05/money-stuff-playing-the-game-of-infinite-leverage
======
H8crilA
Summary: Robinhood's margin system is completely broken and allows for
practically infinite leverage. One guy leveraged up to 1'279'550 USD on a
4'000 USD deposit.

Current "leaderboard":

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drt5tr/guh_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drt5tr/guh_of_fame_2019/)

And an outbreak of memes on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr4iem/cont...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr4iem/control_your_autism/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drxcpw/this...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drxcpw/this_one_is_for_the_history_books/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drsxau/the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drsxau/the_new_brokerage_war/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr3eki/say_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr3eki/say_something_im_guhving_up_on_you_official_music/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dpwa5v/in_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dpwa5v/in_light_of_todays_events_i_have_decided_to_be/)

People wondering what is Robinhood even doing:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drmr6y/how_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drmr6y/how_the_fuck_does_robinhood_exist/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drn8gf/this...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drn8gf/this_sub_has_gone_to_a_new_level/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr6gus/robi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/dr6gus/robinhood_is_in_violation_of_finra_rules/)

------
alteria
Other thread about this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454344)

------
throwaway35784
This is just a game, right? From what I read,this isn't actual stock, options,
or leverage except in namesake.

Did I miss something?

~~~
smabie
Yes. RH is lending these people real money to execute real trades. RH should
be ashamed of themselves, this has the potential to be a existential fuckup.

~~~
pochamago
It's a pretty amazing oversight on their part. If it goes badly, they will
lose a great deal of money.

